# Which is the best Map of Europe?



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone got any ideas or suggestions as to which is the best European map book?

I was looking at the AA version and Philip's Multiscale in W.H. Smith's this morning and was not particularly impressed with either of them. They were the only two large scale books they had.

Has anyone got any other suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I can recommend the Phillips Multiscale Europe, we wouldn't be without it.

Good main country map detail and plenty of info on driving regs and general stuff for each country.
Toll motorways clearly marked (to avoid lol) and excellent general route planning maps taking in several countries per page.

Now on my second (2011) one. Shop around for best price.










http://www.octopusbooks.co.uk/books/general/9781849071192/philips-multiscale-europe/

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Map*

I agree with Pete.

In addition to that map, I also carry the AA Big Easy Read France - it was recommended on here and I would not be without it.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Same as Pete and Russel, we have both.

Pity about the perforated pages though.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pages*

Dave

My AA Map has a proper spine rather than perforations. The Philips one has a spiral back though.

Russell


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Mu...1195/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303756244&sr=8-1

Good old amazon


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can I put a bid in for Mr Michelin as he edges the scenic roads in Green. I don't know about the whole of Europe but for France I use

- 1:1000 000 (1 cm = 10km) for route planning. All France on 1 sheet and 

- 1: 200 000 (1cm = 2km) for really getting into the back roads to pick the route and way-points that I want Tom Tom to follow.


----------

